
Zimbabwean journalist who died of Covid-19 had no water, used bucket toilet - isaac1
https://africafeeds.com/2020/03/24/zimbabwean-journalist-who-died-of-covid-19-had-no-water-used-bucket-toilet/
======
LatteLazy
Zimbabwe is such a sad story.

